
Show HN: “How to Speak Canadian” – A chrome extension for newcomers to Canada - airairair
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/yonge-is-young/ghfjpbeonpgcefeclhikndppoanmbelg
======
airairair
As a new immigrant to Toronto, Canada, many words caught me off guard. I speak
English but I didn't know how to pronounce so many words.

Yonge Street is the longest street in North America. But how do you say it? Is
it pronounced Yonjee or Yongay? Neither, it's Young.

Also, Quay is pronounced Key. There are dozens of other words like this.

I can't be the only one struggling with this, so I created this nifty little
chrome extension for newcomers, visitors, immigrants and aspiring immigrants
to Canada.

